# PRE-B CZ-75 VS Ruger LC9



## merrittr (Sep 24, 2011)

Hi all,

in Canada and I own a nice shooting pre b CZ75 really nice gun. However if you want accessories like a laser its not an easy thing to find.
I am just wondering if I buy a plain Jane Ruger (like a LC9) will I end up with something that isn't a good shooter or as reliable as the cz? 
Of course the LC9 I can get a laser for no problem (I get the crimson trace news letter all the time).

PS because i am in Canada mag capacity is not an issue as they are all blocked to 5 rounds )


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

merrittr said:


> Hi all,
> 
> in Canada and I own a nice shooting pre b CZ75 really nice gun. However if you want accessories like a laser its not an easy thing to find.
> I am just wondering if I buy a plain Jane Ruger (like a LC9) will I end up with something that isn't a good shooter or as reliable as the cz?
> ...


and here is the crimson trace link for the cz...yes the grips for the B will work on the pre-B

Laser Sights For CZ Pistols | Crimson Trace Laser Grips


----------



## cclaxton (Jul 10, 2011)

These two guns are in separate classes, in my opinion.
The CZ 75 is one of the most accurate and reliable guns ever made. It is a full size gun, heavier, mighty big to carry, but you can. 
The LC9 is much smaller and really intended to be a concealed carry gun.

I shoot my Cz75 Shadow for IDPA competitions, and I carry a Kahr PM9 or a Cz 2075 RAMI. 

If you want a similar gun that is smaller for carry, consider the RAMI.....great little gun and fires like a CZ.

I would keep the Cz either way. If you want a great carry gun, that is the LC9.
Thanks,


----------



## emmahudson88 (Sep 26, 2011)

TedDeBearFrmHell said:


> and here is the crimson trace link for the cz...yes the grips for the B will work on the pre-B
> 
> Laser Sights For CZ Pistols | Crimson Trace Laser Grips


Such a very amazing link!
__________________
Watch 50/50 Movie Online Free


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

TedDeBearFrmHell said:


> and here is the crimson trace link for the cz...yes the grips for the B will work on the pre-B
> 
> Laser Sights For CZ Pistols | Crimson Trace Laser Grips


I am not a big +1 guy but there is nothing else to say.......................Don't get rid of the CZ especially for a laser.

RCG


----------

